# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  clip test thử mạch TB6560 trên máy

## biết tuốt

thấy dự ớn TB6560 của các bác lười quá nên
hôm nay em rỗi lắp mạch TB6560 vào con máy của em test thử ,
trục X , vitme phi 16 bước 10, step size 57 , 3A , DRiver TB6560 tự chế  :Wink:  tốc độ chạy thẳng chắc được 4 m/ phút , em thấy thông số thế  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, hunter_dt, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Oài, bác Biết tuốt lợi hại quá. Bác post nguyên hình mạch thành phẩm cho bà con xem với?

Cái dự ớn TB6560 chắc chìm nghỉm luôn rồi  :Cool: 

Em thấy TB6560 để dùng chơi rất tốt, giá nguyên board người ta làm sẵn siêu rẻ, việc gì mình mất công nghiên cứu chi ta?
Ngày xưa em cũng mày mò chế driver, từ dk bằng MCU đến L297/298, L6205/6207/6208. Sau đó rút ra kết luận: người ta làm vừa tốt hơn, vừa rẻ hơn, vừa khỏe cho mình hơn. Do đó giờ mua một lúc hơn chục board TB6560 để nhà nè. Bác nào cần thì cứ qua em, em hứa là sẽ cắt cổ bác nhẹ nhàng thôi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

drive step tích hợp hay drive lk rời, muốn chạy tốt cần matching với nhau, điện áp, tần số chopper, dòng dkhien
dùng bừa may mắn mới có hiệu quả cao 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Eo, chi co nhung cao thu nhu bac thi moi biet ma match cho hop ly. Chu dam binh dan nhu bon em muon match thi phai kiem dc ca bo motor & driver hoac phai biet kien thuc ve dien ti.

That ra thi dung la minh can match nhung thu nhu dien ap, toc do, do tu cam, dong,... nhung thong thuong thi cac driver re tien cung chi cho chay 24v, fixed step, fix current thoi.

Dot vua roi co cafe voi vai anh em, thay ba con da so mua driver 1 noi, motor 1 noi, ve cam chay thoi  :Wink:  may chu serious thi em gioi thieu qua bac hoac bac Quang

----------


## biết tuốt

@ gamo mạch của em  đây bác http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/484...ian-nhat/page3
làm mạch in với em đơn giàn mà bác , thiếu mỗi công nghệ mạ xuyên lỗ nữa là oke hehe, khoan mạch dùng cnc , làm mạch dùng sơn cảm quang , con TB này cứ làm theo yêu cầu trong datasheet của nó là chạy thôi mà , nó yêu cầu xung đầu vào vuông nên phải dùng 74hc14 , 
@ nhatson , em có cái ossilocope cùi mà hỏng toi rồi nên không có quan sát được dạng sóng mà căn chỉnh , nên dùng niềm tin là chính  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ec... bac dung son cam quang ha?  :Wink:  bac mua o dau the? Loai cua bac la binh xit hay phai pha?

Em ngay xua lam mach phai mua nguyen lo son cam quang, pha loang,, mua may bom ap suat de phun son, sau do phai nuong, oai qua nen cuoi cung dep luon. Gio em in truc tiep len mach bang may in nhung van oai qua vi van con cong doan nuong & nhung acid. Dang do lai con cnc de phay pcb day. Bac co kinh nghiem ko?

----------


## nhatson

> @ gamo mạch của em  đây bác http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/484...ian-nhat/page3
> làm mạch in với em đơn giàn mà bác , thiếu mỗi công nghệ mạ xuyên lỗ nữa là oke hehe, khoan mạch dùng cnc , làm mạch dùng sơn cảm quang , con TB này cứ làm theo yêu cầu trong datasheet của nó là chạy thôi mà , nó yêu cầu xung đầu vào vuông nên phải dùng 74hc14 , 
> @ nhatson , em có cái ossilocope cùi mà hỏng toi rồi nên không có quan sát được dạng sóng mà căn chỉnh , nên dùng niềm tin là chính


setting sao cho smooth là được ah, 
chưa smooth thì thay đổi điện áp và dòng dkhien 1 chút 

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

vâng chỉnh  V, a , trong mach3 sao cho motor quay mựot mà , không ồn  là được à, có mỗi cách đó , thường kinh nghiệm các bác cũng biết là nó se kêu như đàn vi o lông

----------


## CKD

@Gamo
Bác dùng taplet thì vẫn gõ tiếng việt được mà bác. Như em dùng điện thoại vẫn dấu tốt mà.
Chứ kiểu này thì khó cho anh em, khó cho cả AD vì xóa bài thì tội bác thành viên nhiệt tình.. mà không xóa thì lâu dần khó nói với các thành viên khác.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thui kệ vậy, để lúc nào lên PC thì post bài. DT của em nó già lắm rồi (Galaxy S đời đầu, Captivate) nên em ko làm ăn gì được hết

----------


## CKD

Của em choi android 2.3 van được mà  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con Captivate của em mua hồi mới ra, giờ già bị đơ đơ,  vào được trang web là hên, nếu ko crash. Em gỡ sạch toàn bộ các chương trình, chỉ chạy barebone thì ổn hơn chút.

----------


## Tien Manh

> @ gamo mạch của em  đây bác http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/484...ian-nhat/page3
> làm mạch in với em đơn giàn mà bác , thiếu mỗi công nghệ mạ xuyên lỗ nữa là oke hehe, khoan mạch dùng cnc , làm mạch dùng sơn cảm quang , con TB này cứ làm theo yêu cầu trong datasheet của nó là chạy thôi mà , nó yêu cầu xung đầu vào vuông nên phải dùng 74hc14 , 
> @ nhatson , em có cái ossilocope cùi mà hỏng toi rồi nên không có quan sát được dạng sóng mà căn chỉnh , nên dùng niềm tin là chính


Mạ xuyên lỗ thì bác quên luôn đi ạ cho rảnh  :Big Grin: . Chịu khó mà hàn xuyên lỗ. Chỗ nào ko làm đc thì khoan thêm lỗ phụ. DIY thì chấp nhận giới hạn của DIY thôi.

Bác cho em xin mạch của bác đc không ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

mạ xuyên lỗ quy trình sơ sơ đã biết tí , hôm nao rảnh thử nghiệm chơi  :Big Grin:   nên khuyến kích không nên hãm tài  :Big Grin:   , mà đã thích DIY thì vẽ lấy mạch đi Tồng chí   :Big Grin: , mạch của tớ nguyên lý cũng vậy thôi mà , đọc kỹ datasheet là ok còn thích dùng luôn mua cho nhanh làm chi cho cực  ,có gì thắc mắc đưa lên mọi người cùng bàn sẽ rõ vấn đề DIY mà  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

> thấy dự ớn TB6560 của các bác lười quá nên
> hôm nay em rỗi lắp mạch TB6560 vào con máy của em test thử ,
> trục X , vitme phi 16 bước 10, step size 57 , 3A , DRiver TB6560 tự chế  tốc độ chạy thẳng chắc được 4 m/ phút , em thấy thông số thế


Bác chạy nhanh như thế con tb chắc là nóng lắm phải không ?
Còn diy nó vẫn có cái hay của nó, phần làm mạch xuyên lỗ lúc nào bác mở topic cho ae tham khảo với, tks bác trước nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước em hỏi thử dung dịch mạ xuyên lỗ, nó dùng Paladi Clorua, giá có $40/g thôi  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

@ anhcos : không nóng tí nào nhé , khi nó đã cân bằng nhiệt rồi thì vô tư, để hôm nào tớ kiếm miếng gỗ to  chạy cả ngày xem sao
@ Gamo : tớ mạ theo quy trình  :1 mạ hoá học vào thành lỗ , cái này khó nhất  :Wink:   ,sau đó mạ điện phân cái này chắc dễ hơn 
để làm công tác chuẩn bị đầy đủ rồi nghich chơi

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc, ông thành công thì nhớ share nhé  :Wink:  nghe tới Paladi Clorua là tôi đầu hàng rồi, chuyển qua hàn xuyên lỗ, low tech nhưng nhanh gọn lẹ

----------


## biết tuốt

mạch nào nhiều via hàn cũng mỏi tay phết , dùng keo bạc thì vô phúc có lỗ không thông cũng mệt , chém gió vậy chứ có khi dự ớn phá sản hehe

----------


## jacky chain

bác Biết Tuốt giống em nè tấm đầu tiên em test máy đúng tấm phật Thích Ca này luôn

----------


## Dinh Van Vy

> thấy dự ớn TB6560 của các bác lười quá nên
> hôm nay em rỗi lắp mạch TB6560 vào con máy của em test thử ,
> trục X , vitme phi 16 bước 10, step size 57 , 3A , DRiver TB6560 tự chế  tốc độ chạy thẳng chắc được 4 m/ phút , em thấy thông số thế


anh minh có driver tb6560 phần làm mạch không ! cho em xin phần mạch in và phần linh kiện.
cảm ơn anh.

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này không biết vứt đâu rồi ý  :Big Grin: 
bây giờ có TB6600 tốt hơn bạn ơi , dùng TB6600 đi

----------


## Dinh Van Vy

> thấy dự ớn TB6560 của các bác lười quá nên
> hôm nay em rỗi lắp mạch TB6560 vào con máy của em test thử ,
> trục X , vitme phi 16 bước 10, step size 57 , 3A , DRiver TB6560 tự chế  tốc độ chạy thẳng chắc được 4 m/ phút , em thấy thông số thế


bác minh hương dẫn em làm mạch in tb6600 này với....

----------


## biết tuốt

bạn chịu khó tìm tài liệu trên fr, có cả sơ đồ mạch điện rồi tự làm nhé , ae diy đều tự làm cả , bắt đầu từ thứ nhỏ nhất đi nhé , bạn hỏi vậy hơi " khó"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lekimhung

Bác BT nói đúng đó bạn, nếu bạn muốn tự làm thì nên làm từ việc nhỏ nhất là tìm sơ đồ vẽ lại, đã DIY thì cố gắn chăm chỉ 1 chút, chứ ông BT này chắc không tiết cái mạch với bạn đâu, ổng bỏ lên đây chưa chắc có người lụm à.

----------


## vancong88

Chạy ngon không bác

----------


## conga

Hoàn hảo,diy chế cháo đc thế này là tốt rồi, nhiều bác thấy cảm quang tốt nhưng thực ra ko tốt đâu. Dùng sơn mà có cái gì phun lên board cho đều rồi đưa vào lò nướng nó sẽ sinh ra khí, cái khi này độc như đi ô sin. Chắc làm theo cha Vũ đà lạt lại hay,ngon bổ rẻ.
Đến hôm qua em mới phát hiện thằng tb nó hay ở chỗ giá rẻ phù hợp diy. Nhưng mà nó có 1 số lỗi nếu chạy tít mù cả ngày trời tự nhiên z đâm xuống hoặc đâm lên thế mới đau.hwa lm cháy mất 1 em tb, Vén tay đi xin lão Kiên đc 2 con. Hè hè.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Em k nghĩ chạy lâu z đâm lung văn tung là do TB đâu.
Ps: TB trước em cũng đi xin về ngâm cứu, nhưng cũng bị tèo, rồi mua thêm mấy con về dự pòng, nhưng trình còi ngâm cứu k đến nơi đến chốn nên kỷ niệm cụ cho nó có ích hơn.

----------

conga

----------


## nhatson

em cũng đồng ý việc z dâm ko chắc do TB, cần kiểm tra lại toàn bộ hệ thống, loại trừ từ từ

----------


## CKD

Cái con máy thần thánh mà em đã chạy ra nhiều đồ part.. và có thể tự tin là chạy không sai.. cũng dùng board 2 in 1 (BOB & Drivera) của china ạ. Nói chung là trên con máy ý toàn đồ bèo nhèo & 2hand không đó ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

máy chạy cắt nhôm tốc độ không cao dùng  TB thoải mái  ,máy em cũng toàn đồ bèo nhèo

----------


## conga

TB nhà cụ đây, hôm nay mát zời em cho đi 4 con, nhục quá. Ko có dại nào bằng cái dại nào. Đấu Step quên ko kiểm tra mình đấu đúng rồi nhưng khi bó băng cách điện có 1 sợi đồng trong muôn vàn sợi đồng nó thò ra, chạm vào dây còn lại. Thế là sẵn ta cứ thay, giờ trắng tay.

----------


## conga

> Em k nghĩ chạy lâu z đâm lung văn tung là do TB đâu.
> Ps: TB trước em cũng đi xin về ngâm cứu, nhưng cũng bị tèo, rồi mua thêm mấy con về dự pòng, nhưng trình còi ngâm cứu k đến nơi đến chốn nên kỷ niệm cụ cho nó có ích hơn.






> em cũng đồng ý việc z dâm ko chắc do TB, cần kiểm tra lại toàn bộ hệ thống, loại trừ từ từ


Nhiễu nhung thì em cũng đã lắp chống nhiễu cho Spin, 2 máy 2 thế đứng khác nhau, Nhưng cả 2 con THI THOẢNG vẫn bị trường hợp Z đâm lên hoặc đâm xuống.
Chưa dùng thử các diver khác như M542 hay gì gì đó nên chưa biết, nhưng đồ đã có ở nhà  :Smile: ).. chỉ còn time đêm đêm ngồi nghịch thôi.

----------


## diy1102

Đâm lên đâm xuống đã nhiều cụ bị là do xuất file,.. đã có nhiều thớt nói về việc này rồi.
Kiểu này mai em gửi gấp tb cho cụ ghịch thôi chứa k có gì ghịch thì buồn lắm hehehe
Ps: điện đóm mà đấu dây vậy mà 220 thì nguy to ạ.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Đâm lên đâm xuống đã nhiều cụ bị là do xuất file,.. đã có nhiều thớt nói về việc này rồi.
> Kiểu này mai em gửi gấp tb cho cụ ghịch thôi chứa k có gì ghịch thì buồn lắm hehehe
> Ps: điện đóm mà đấu dây vậy mà 220 thì nguy to ạ.


Em quen cái kiểu đấu 4 dây nối như sau, đầu tiên bó 1 thằng quay 2 vòng gì đó quấn cùng thằng 2, rồi đc vài vòng quấn cùng thằng 3, rồi thằng 4 tương tự nó mới có trường hợp đấy...Chiều nay mát zời em kiểm tra hơi bị từ tốn, không thì em cho banh xác pháo mấy con TB japan tầu này rồi.( cứ bị nghĩ là TB đểu) Bác gửi từ tốn thôi, em còn vài cái M542 đi xin chưa nghịch thử xem dư lào. À mà cái vụ chữ nghĩa em chán hẳn rồi. Ko nghĩ ngợi gì nữa đâu.

----------


## diy1102

Riêng đấu dây điện em k bao giờ làm kiểu đó. Cứ một thằng một xong rồi bó thế nào thì bó.
Ps: nhân tiện hỏi hộ bác ae nào biết xuất gcode chạy chữ một lét trong art,.. thì giúp đỡ với ạ.
Em thì có phần mềm tương yự cad xử đc cái một lét này, nhưng nó là pần mềm chuyên ngành nên hơi khó cho bác. Còn cỏel thì e thấy bác cũng làm kiểu con vớt roài nên cách khác thì e chưa biết vì e k sd corel ợ.

----------


## conga

> Riêng đấu dây điện em k bao giờ làm kiểu đó. Cứ một thằng một xong rồi bó thế nào thì bó.
> Ps: nhân tiện hỏi hộ bác ae nào biết xuất gcode chạy chữ một lét trong art,.. thì giúp đỡ với ạ.


Vội thôi bác ạ, vs lại hết dây bọc dùng khò thổi nên em mới phải quấn băng cách điện...Để em làm thớt vậy :Smile:  hi

----------

